# Ev4



## EV4 (May 25, 2015)

New EV4 electric quad bike
Movie
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVcLqR-ye2k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2yYbYVYrC8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2yYbYVYrC8

EV4 is four wheels electric tilting vehicle aeroplanes constructions.







Technical specifications
Drive: DC motors 2 x 500W
DC Driver: 1000 W
Gear: toothed belt
Li-ion battery: 36V with option for 20Ah or 40Ah 
Brakes: hydraulic discs on 4 wheels
Width: 60cm
Length: 150cm
Mechanical tilting system
Cushioning system - 2 bicycle shock absorbers
Weight: 
41 kg without battery
47 kg with 20 Ah li-ion battery 
53 kg with 40 Ah li-ion battery 
Range: 30-50km with 20 Ah li-ion battery
70-100 km with 40 Ah li-ion battery 
Speed: max: 40 km / h
Riveted aluminum frame
Welded aluminum wishbones
Height-adjustable seat
more informations WWW.EV4.PL


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice. Like the articulating front and rear wheels (lean into turns)...


----------

